# Wine and Diabetes



## wvbrewer (Jan 4, 2011)

What are you thoughts on wine and diabetes? I have sugar but, I love sweet wines. It hard to get used to drier wines, but I guess you can learn to like them. Does alcohol affect any bodies sugar? Just was thinking about it.

Dave


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 4, 2011)

Dave, have you tried a dryer white like piesporter or Gewürztraminer? I would check with your Dr on the alcohol effect with your health condition.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jan 4, 2011)

am no expert on this matter...but what about fermenting to dry and then using stevia or honey??? just a thought to hopefully trigger someone who really knows


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 4, 2011)

I do like some of the semi dry white wines such as riesling's. I did not think of using those types of sweeteners in my wine. That is a good idea, use regualr sugar for the ferment and backsweeten with the other type. That may work very well, plus I don't think they are fermentible too. I may have to try that.


----------



## surlees (Jan 4, 2011)

I have diabetes and am on insulin (on an insulin pump). If you drink dry wines, there's not enough residual sugar to cause any problem. Alcohol as it metabolizes may actually cause your blood glucose level to drop some. Just be sure to test your glucose level regularly so you don't become hypoglycemic. Alcohol has calories, but it has no sugar and that's what causes elevated blood glucose.

Sweet wines are another matter. Treat them as you would any other beverage containing an equivalent amount of sugar and take additional insulin or oral meds accordingly.

I have tried using Splenda to make wine and didn't personally care for the chemical-like flavor it imparts, but then I really don't care for sweet wine. You may like it and may want to give it a try.

Hope this helps.

Fred


----------



## cpfan (Jan 5, 2011)

My wife and I are both diabetic (not on insulin). She has problems with white wines (dry or sweet), but not red. I don't have problems with any of them, dry/sweet, white/red/blush. However, I rarely drink more than 2 (normal sized) glasses, and nearly always with a meal. In discussion with a nurse and dietician, I was told that most newly diagnosed diabetics can handle a glass of wine with a meal. Just be careful about overdoing it. Then they mentioned what surlees just said.

I have cut back on the mist wines (ie the sweeter wines), but still have a glass occasionally when family visits (they don't like dry wines).

Steve


----------



## DavidB (Jan 5, 2011)

Was diagnosed with Type II in 2008 which is managed by 2 types of pills. My A1C is running around 6 to 7 when tested every 3 months. I prefer sweet and country wines and drink on average two + glasses a day. The predominance being red muscadine and apple wines that I make. 

I took up wine drinking at the advice of my doctor who, while quoting the studies about how red wine lowers cholesterol, and improves overall health, indicated that I should consume a glass or two a day. I have asked her about the intake of sugar that is in the wine and was told that a little, in moderation wasn't going to hurt anything. Key word being moderation. 

I believe (I'm not a doctor or in the medical field) that the health benefits of drinking wine far outweighs the negative impact of the minimal amount of sugar you consume. And, if you consider the amount of sugar you put in the finished carboy of 6 gallons of wine, you really aren't getting all that much anyway. Either way, two years ago, I didn't drink wine at all. Now, I look forward to my nightly glass (s) with supper. I don't feel I have to drink, but I also don't believe anyone is going to stop me from it now either. 

My daughter, who is a registered nurse, commonly says "if you eat that, your foot is going to fall off". This is obviously referring to the large number of Diabetics that experience limb loss as a result of failing to manage their sugar levels. She does this to remind me that I have to watch what I eat and to discourage my overeating which is another favorite past time of mine. So, with this in mind, I choose to limit the other sweets so I can enjoy my daily wine.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jan 7, 2011)

DavidB I am in the same boat aswell. I am type 2, but I take 3 types of pills to control my sugar. If am am good and don't over eat I feel alright. I am thinking about tring to get used to drier wines since sweet ones raise my sugar to much.


----------



## infinitenexus (Jan 9, 2011)

I have also read that certain chemicals/nutrients in wine help to stabilize blood sugar.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2011)

my uncle cam to stay with us over the holidays. He has type II, but is not on insulen. It is good to hear that dry wines were OK for him to drink.


----------



## JDC (Jan 12, 2011)

*From Web MD*

Diabetes and Alcohol
Alcohol is processed in the body very similarly to the way fat is processed, and alcohol provides almost as many calories. Therefore, drinking alcohol in people with diabetes can cause your blood sugar to rise. If you choose to drink alcohol, only drink it occasionally and when your diabetes and blood sugar level are well-controlled. If you are following a calorie-controlled meal plan, one drink of alcohol should be counted as two fat exchanges.

It is a good idea to check with your doctor if you are overweight or have high blood pressure or high triglyceride levels before drinking alcohol. If you are in doubt about whether drinking alcohol is safe for you, check with your doctor.

Here are some other ways that alcohol can affect diabetes:

While moderate amounts of alcohol can cause blood sugar to rise, excess alcohol can actually decrease your blood sugar level -- sometimes causing it to drop into dangerous levels. 
Beer and sweet wine contain carbohydrates and may raise blood sugar. 
Alcohol stimulates your appetite, which can cause you to overeat and may affect your blood sugar control. 
Alcohol can interfere with the positive effects of oral diabetes medicines or insulin. 
Alcohol may increase triglyceride levels. 
Alcohol may increase blood pressure. 
Alcohol can cause flushing, nausea, increased heart rate, and slurred speech. 
Diabetes and Alcohol Consumption Dos and Don'ts
People with diabetes should follow these alcohol consumption guidelines:

Do not drink more than two drinks of alcohol in a one-day period. (Example: one alcoholic drink = 5-ounce glass of wine, 1 1/2-ounce "shot" of liquor or 12-ounce beer). 
Drink alcohol only with food. 
Drink slowly. 
Avoid "sugary" mixed drinks, sweet wines, or cordials. 
Mix liquor with water or diet soft drinks.


----------



## gladmark (Jul 4, 2011)

Diabetes Mellitus is a disease which is caused by the lack or insufficient supply of insulin in the body. This leads to high blood sugar levels and these high levels cause damage to the blood vessels. The damaged vessels then develop arteriosclerosis and, depending on the organ site, the various signs and symptoms will occur. If the organ happens to be the heart, then the disorders resulting from atherosclerosis in the heart are angina, heart attacks and death.

As far as we know, diabetes has been with the human being from the beginning of time and there have been various remedies to try and counteract this disorder. There are records indicating the use of small amounts of alcohol to help control diabetes in the early Roman period.

There have been a number of studies over the last several years indicating that individuals who drink small amounts of wine are the people least likely to suffer diabetic complications. In a study published in 1990 it was said that, “Alcohol is known to induce low blood sugar.” This reducing of the blood sugar reduces the damage to blood vessels and thus has a beneficial effect.

In a study in 1992 of 1,000 British women it was noted that the women who drank small amounts of alcohol had lower peak levels of insulin. It is known that high peak levels of insulin can cause an increase in blood fat and cholesterol levels and may play a role in increasing heart attack risk. It is also thought that alcohol metabolism does not involve insulin and so diabetics can drink dry table wines safely.The problem is not necessarily having a glass of wine, but what constitutes a glass of wine. Unfortunately, people have different sizes of wine glasses. Just referring to a glass does not give a clear enough meaning to fit within the parameters that should be observed.

As it pertains to portion size, a five ounce glass is a standard size. That means that you can have one per day and still be okay for consumption purposes. But the glass size isn't all that you should be concerned with.


----------



## wvbrewer (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have only been having a glass once and awhile anyway. It seems like moderation is the key. I will still enjoy my wine.


----------



## DavidB (Jul 4, 2011)

I don't know if this is relevant or not but I thought I would throw this out there. 

My diabetes is type 2 that was brought on by weight gain. I was drinking 1 to 3 glasses of my homemade wine a day partly because my doctor recommended wine use for health. Not to mention that I like it. Last two doctors appointments (where they check my liver and kidney function because of the med's I'm taking) my levels were elevated for liver damage. Was recently diagnosed with fatty liver disease. There are two types of fatty liver: Non-alcoholic and/or alcoholic fatty liver. I think it funny that I have never had any problem with my liver prior to starting my daily alcohol consumption and I have pretty much stopped drinking because of it. In addition, I'm on a serious diet and walking 3 miles a day. Last check, I'm down 16 pounds. Got another 84 to go. 

Bottom line, I don't know if my condition was caused by the alcohol or not, but it's just too dang scary to risk it! I'm leaving it alone for now.

Not being able to drink has taken almost all the fun out of making the wine. I'm still doing it for now, but don't know how long this will continue. Guess I have to find a new obsession.


----------



## BobF (Jul 4, 2011)

JDC said:


> Diabetes and Alcohol
> Alcohol is processed in the body very similarly to the way fat is processed, and alcohol provides almost as many calories. Therefore, drinking alcohol in people with diabetes can cause your blood sugar to rise. If you choose to drink alcohol, only drink it occasionally and when your diabetes and blood sugar level are well-controlled. If you are following a calorie-controlled meal plan, one drink of alcohol should be counted as two fat exchanges.
> 
> It is a good idea to check with your doctor if you are overweight or have high blood pressure or high triglyceride levels before drinking alcohol. If you are in doubt about whether drinking alcohol is safe for you, check with your doctor.
> ...


 
Alcohol can also cause pregnancy in women ...


----------



## wvbrewer (Jul 5, 2011)

Your right we have to live a little bit. A glass here and there will not hurt anything.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Jul 5, 2011)

BobF said:


> Alcohol can also cause pregnancy in women ...



Can also cause a military type driving condition..... right... left... right... left... right... left...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2011)

BobF said:


> Alcohol can also cause pregnancy in women ...



It can also make ugly look pretty.....Temporarily


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2011)

What's that old song..... Went to bed at 2 with a 10, woke up the next day at 10 with a 2....


----------



## BobF (Jul 5, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> It can also make ugly look pretty.....Temporarily


 
There's even a sign!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2011)

BobF said:


> There's even a sign!
> View attachment 2586



too funny and true


----------



## Sirs (Jul 7, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> too funny and true



So Dan you saying your wife drinks alot late in the evening???


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey what ever it takes!


----------



## BaccusIsWine (Jul 17, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> What are you thoughts on wine and diabetes? I have sugar but, I love sweet wines. It hard to get used to drier wines, but I guess you can learn to like them. Does alcohol affect any bodies sugar? Just was thinking about it.
> 
> Dave



One thing You might try is to ferment to dry and back sweeten with Xylo(dont know if i spelled it right) It doesnt have the funny aftertaste of the other artifical sweeteners.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is another idea, contact Walkers Fruit & Juice. The owner has been doing experiments with backsweetening with Splenda. He has actually won Winemaker Magazine awards with these Splenda wines. Give him a shout.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 23, 2011)

This is what Walkers is using. They told me they do not add any sorbate either when using it. It comes in a bunch of different flavors. You can usually find it at the grocery store in the coffee department. Sams club also sells it.


Da Vinci » SUGAR FREE Blueberry Syrup with Splenda®

All of Da Vinci's Sugar Free flavors are Fat Free, Carb Free and Sugar Free! Great for shakes, smoothies and Italian Sodas.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 26, 2011)

*Thatcher's Wacky Cider.*

I'm a Diabetic type 2 (late onset) insulin by self injection and my drink of choice is rough cider. In my local pub they sell what we call "Wacky" it resembles orange juice !

I telephoned the cidermakers to see how much sugar there was in their wacky cider and the chap said hardy any at all. So 'fill yer boots'. Cheers, Tony.

P.S. The American Museum in Bath is celebrating its 50th anniversary this year. I must pop along and 'ave a shufti'. Cheers, Tony.


----------



## grandwinecellar (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes It is very serious problem .My opinion In heart affect . You should check with your Dr on the wine effect with your health condition.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 30, 2011)

grandwinecellar said:


> Yes It is very serious problem .My opinion In heart affect . You should check with your Dr on the wine effect with your health condition.



You need an PFD as your voted off the Island!


----------

